# 1959 tornado deluxe



## traceystaff46 (Aug 9, 2015)

im new to this,so if this the wrong place for this im sorry in advance

Trying to sell 1959 tornado deluxe, rough shape, would i better parting it out or selling out right do you think?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2015)

I have no idea what the market is for that particular model but if it was mine I would sell it whole. The less time I have involved in selling would be worth more to me than the few extra bucks it may bring in parting it, and then having to deal with what doesn't sell. You said in another thread that you had someone interested in buying it and wanted to know a good selling price. What was the offer?


----------



## traceystaff46 (Aug 10, 2015)

because it has the tank on it, i was offered 150


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd take the $150. 

Darcie


----------

